

Janitor Ronald Read Leaves Behind $8M Secret Fortune - j_lev
http://www.joshuakennon.com/janitor-ronald-read-leaves-behind-8000000-secret-fortune/

======
mullen
Okay, awesome. A janitor/gas station attendant saves his money, invests it
wisely and then reinvests his dividends over and over again. He lives far
below his means and never discusses it with anyone, including his children and
friends. I love it. Good heart felt American, good guy does good and makes
good money. I am like this, in that I invest in mutual funds, watch the stock
market and live below my means. Makes me feel good.

However, what's the point of living like that? You are making $20,000 a month
and you don't spend it in your retirement!? WTF. What is the point of living
to 91 and being worth $8 million when you die if you don't enjoy it. Great,
this guy did everything right, now his kids get to enjoy the money. If
anything, sounds like this guy squandered his money by not enjoying it, unless
sitting back and counting your $8 million is the most thrilling thing ever.

These stories are just, look, work your ass off, save money and your kids can
enjoy it. Forget that! What's the damn point?

~~~
normloman
We don't know the guy. Maybe he would have enjoyed spending his money on cars,
jewelry, and mansions. But not everyone likes those things. Maybe saving away
for his children and preferred charities gave him more joy. Speaking for
myself, if I had lots of money, I'd probably give most of it away. I'm already
doing what makes me happy, and I'm poor as shit.

~~~
mullen
The article makes it clear the guy lived below his means and drove an old car.
It's safe to assume he did not have cars, jewelry and mansions. He was also
91, I don't know what he was waiting for, maybe 95 before he cut loose?

But you are right, people have their money and do with it to enjoy their lives
as they see fit.

I would be happy to have $5 million and just live off the $20,000 (Assuming 5%
return) a month that would give me.

